# Software für Projektplanung und -Entwicklung



## BinaryLogic (12. Mrz 2012)

Moin Community,

ich wende mich an euch, da ich eine kleine Frage bezüglich der von euch im privaten Umfeld eingesetzten Software habe.

Wenn ihr privat ein Projekt habt, was vielleicht von 1-3 Personen betreut und entwickelt wird, welche Software nehmt ihr für die Planung und die Umsetzung?

Ich bin jetzt schon seit kurzem dabei eine etwas größere Applikation zu planen, welche ich für die Zeit, die ich privat aufbringen kann und möchte, bestimmt ein Jährchen bräuchte (oder mehr).

Nun, eventuell kam die Frage schon ein paar Male, aber ich finde leider unter diversen Tags nichts in dem Forum (evtl. suche ich mir immer die falschen Begriffe):

"Welche Software setzt ihr für die Planung und Umsetzung mittelgroßer Projekte im privaten Umfeld ein?"

Ich habe mir jetzt schon diverse Sachen überlegt:

- mit Skizzen/Handgeschriebenem komme ich nicht aus (Zettelwirtschaft / Chaos), allerdings ist es gut um schnell Ideen niederzuschreiben
- ein Wiki ist gut, aber da stellt sich mir wieder die Frage mit der Strukturierung und ob es sinnvoll ist, dieses zu benutzen
- spezielle Projekt-CMS, da finde ich irgendwie keine die alle gewünschten Funktionen übersichtlich darstellen
- SourceForge/GitHub bieten auch Funktionen an und außerdem geringe Planungsfeatures, allerdings ist der Platz recht begrenzt -> mit zugekauften Features sinnvoll?

Was ich eigentlich möchte:
- Festhalten von Funktionen/Aufgaben des Programms
- Evtl. Änderungshierarchie, wie z.B. Trac
- Milestones anlegen eher als optionales Feature
- Status an Funktionen/Aufgaben vergeben (AKtiv, Abgeschlossen, in Bearbeitung)
- optional: weitere Entwickler hinzufügen und Aufgaben zuweisen

Nun wird mir hier sicherlich Trac/Redmine etc. empfohlen, aber mich interessiert eigntl. wie ihr die Übersicht und Struktur eures Projekts im privaten Bereich beibehaltet. Habt ihr einen eigenen Server für das SVN Repo + CMS oder liegt das einfach auf einem lokalen Rechner und der externen Festplatte? Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum auch diverse Sachen schnell wieder in den Kopf zu bekommen, falls ich z.B. mal zwei Monate Pause hatte. Eventuell setzt hier jemand auf einen "Zettelkasten", aber für eine Ein-Mann-Entwicklung, befindet sich das Projekt schon in einem mittelgroßen-großen Rahmen und ich setze hohen Wert auf Übersichtlichkeit. 

Grüße BinaryLogic


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2012)

Redmine *g*

Ansonsten: ohne SCM wie zB. Subversion oder Git geht gar nichts, wirklich gar nichts.
Wikis sind sehr gut um Dinge wie IDE Konfiguration etc.  abzulegen.

Ansosnten verstehe ich wohl deine frage nicht ganz, was meinst du denn mit "diverse Sachen schnell wieder in den Kopf zu bekommen"?

Ich automatisiere meine Builds immer mit Maven, also brauche ich für das bauen "nix im Kopf".


----------



## kama (12. Mrz 2012)

Hi,
Redmine ist hier auch meine Wahl...mit allem was man braucht...Wiki, Ticket System, Milestones etc. und Anbindung an VCS...

Build System: Maven, CI: Jenkins...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## faetzminator (12. Mrz 2012)

BinaryLogic hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr einen eigenen Server für das SVN Repo + CMS oder liegt das einfach auf einem lokalen Rechner und der externen Festplatte? [...]



Auch wenn ich es (für den Moment) nur lokal speicher, ich verwende dann einfach einen lokalen SVN Daemon.


----------



## Sym (12. Mrz 2012)

Ein SCM ist natürlich unabdingbar.  Ich habe dafür einen eigenen Server im Netz. Aber wenn das Project nicht closed-Source ist, gibt es z.B. github.com (als kostenlose Variante).

Ansonsten arbeite ich gerne mit JIRA und Confluence. Und beides ist für jeweils 10$ zu haben.


----------



## BinaryLogic (12. Mrz 2012)

Danke schon einmal für die vielen Antworten, Redmine scheint hier ja Fav. zu sein.



> Ansosnten verstehe ich wohl deine frage nicht ganz, was meinst du denn mit "diverse Sachen schnell wieder in den Kopf zu bekommen"?
> 
> Ich automatisiere meine Builds immer mit Maven, also brauche ich für das bauen "nix im Kopf".



Eigentlich meinte ich damit, dass ich mir quasi schnell wieder angucken kann, was jetzt geschafft ist, was noch gemacht werden muss und welche Features überhaupt nun drin sind und welche nicht, wenn ich längere Zeit mal nicht dran arbeiten sollte.

SCM ist klar, das ist bei mir fest eingeplant.

Ich habe mich jetzt selber noch nicht umgesehen, aber vielleicht hat schon jemand eine Empfehlung:
Gibt es einen Hoster, der mir ein fertiges Redmine + SVN zur Verfügung stellt? Fänd ich natürlich super, wenn es das auch noch für wenig Taler gibt, da ich nur Student bin.

Grüße
BL


----------



## Noctarius (12. Mrz 2012)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Ein SCM ist natürlich unabdingbar.  Ich habe dafür einen eigenen Server im Netz. Aber wenn das Project nicht closed-Source ist, gibt es z.B. github.com (als kostenlose Variante).
> 
> Ansonsten arbeite ich gerne mit JIRA und Confluence. Und beides ist für jeweils 10$ zu haben.



Closed Source geht z.B. auch bei Bitbucket.org, allerdings mit max 5 Commitern, glaub ich.


----------



## Sym (12. Mrz 2012)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Closed Source geht z.B. auch bei Bitbucket.org, allerdings mit max 5 Commitern, glaub ich.


Ah, das wusste ich noch nicht.


----------



## hartzie (13. Mrz 2012)

> Gibt es einen Hoster, der mir ein fertiges Redmine + SVN zur Verfügung stellt? Fänd ich natürlich super, wenn es das auch noch für wenig Taler gibt, da ich nur Student bin.



Das wirst du eher nicht finden.

[TIPP]Ein virtueller Server reicht dafür völlig aus. Den kriegst du ab ca. 3€ im Monat. Außer du hast noch nie einen Server betrieben, dann lieber finger weg von solchen Aktionen.[/TIPP]

Ich selber hoste Redmine und SVN aber vorerst nur für mich. Mach mir ein Angebot, wieviel dir das Wert wäre .


----------



## Noctarius (13. Mrz 2012)

Zu einem eigenen Server gehört aber auch Verantwortung und Wissen über das was man da tut. Ich finde es ein wenig unachtsam einfach immer und überall eigene Server zu empfehlen. Wird das Ding geknackt und darüber Spam oder ähnliches vertrieben ist er in der Mithaftung.


----------



## BinaryLogic (13. Mrz 2012)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Closed Source geht z.B. auch bei Bitbucket.org, allerdings mit max 5 Commitern, glaub ich.



Habe mir BitBucket eben mal angesehen und werde mich gleich mal registrieren, um es genauer zu untersuchen. Gefällt mir für's erste schon ganz gut.



			
				hartzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> TIPP: Ein virtueller Server reicht dafür völlig aus. Den kriegst du ab ca. 3€ im Monat. Außer du hast noch nie einen Server betrieben, dann lieber finger weg von solchen Aktionen.



Nun, ich bin kein ausgebildeter Netzwerkadministrator, aber ich hab privat schon mit Linux diesbezüglich rumhantiert. Also wenn es um die Einrichtung geht, das sollte ich hinbekommen, soviel traue ich mir noch zu.

Hab eben schon bei serverway ein gutes Angebot gesehen (3,90€), aber werde mir jetzt wie gesagt erst einmal Bitbucket anschauen, vielleicht reicht es für mich aus. Wenn überhaupt werden es 3 Comitter.

Danke für die vielen Antworten, wenn noch jemand eine Idee bzw. Empfehlung hat, freue ich mich davon zu hören.
Ansonsten melde ich mich noch einmal.

Grüße
BL


----------



## Noctarius (13. Mrz 2012)

Also ich nutze BitBucket für meine ClosedSource Systeme (vor allem braucht man sich dann auch keine Gedanken um passende Backupstrategien zu machen) und bin davon soweit begeistert. Das Wiki ist nichts dollen, reicht aber und der Issue-Tracker ist übersichtlich und funktionell


----------



## BinaryLogic (13. Mrz 2012)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Also ich nutze BitBucket für meine ClosedSource Systeme (vor allem braucht man sich dann auch keine Gedanken um passende Backupstrategien zu machen) und bin davon soweit begeistert. Das Wiki ist nichts dollen, reicht aber und der Issue-Tracker ist übersichtlich und funktionell



Werde ich jetzt auch nehmen. Viel Funktionalität und dafür muss ich selbst wenig Aufwand betreiben. 

Danke für die vielen Tipps, vielleicht hol ich mir irgendwann einen VServer.

Grüße
BL


----------



## freak_007 (13. Mrz 2012)

Assembla.com bietet Hosting mit Redmine und SVN an. Schau dir das genauer an. Ich habe es nur kurz überflogen, dass es auch gratis SVN Hosting gibt.
[EDIT]Der Portfolio Plan ist mit Redmine[/EDIT]


----------



## Tobse (13. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe dafr mal todoyu verwendet. Ist eig. ganz ok, wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat. Alles schön bersichtlich und klar erkennbar. Jedoch wird todoyu bei größeren Projekten (so c.a. >20 Leute) etwas eng.


----------



## Sym (13. Mrz 2012)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe dafr mal todoyu verwendet. Ist eig. ganz ok, wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat. Alles schön bersichtlich und klar erkennbar. Jedoch wird todoyu bei größeren Projekten (so c.a. >20 Leute) etwas eng.


Das ist aber etwas teuer für "privat" bzw. einen Studenten, oder?


----------



## BinaryLogic (14. Mrz 2012)

Assembla.com habe ich mir gerade angesehen. Wenn man ein kostenloses Paket nimmt, dann
fallen die ganzen Management-Features weg. Also hat man quasi nur ein reines freies SVN-Repository. Mal gucken 9€/month sind nicht wirklich viel, muss ich mal auskundschaftern, was es dann noch für zusätzliche Features gibt. Sehe gerade nur die "Basic Tools", was wenig aussagekräftig ist. Auf jeden Fall ist dort eine ganze Menge möglich.

todoyu ist preislich schon einmal Woah! :autsch:

Man kann sich dort höchstens eine Open-Source Version von todoyu runterladen und sich dann irgendwo aufspielen.

Also Assembla.com gucke ich mir noch einmal genauer an, ansonsten hab ich mich mit BitBucket schon ganz gut angefreundet. Muss mir derzeit aber noch genauer angucken, da ich bis jetzt nur mit SVN rumhantiert habe.

Grüße
BL


----------



## Sym (14. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe gestern ein Projekt von SVN auf GIT umgestellt und gleich Bitbucket genutzt. Das funktioniert ziemlich gut. Ich habe das dann auch ans JIRA angebunden, was ebenfalls wunderbar läuft.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Vielleicht schaust Du Dir auch JIRA an. Eine lokale Version kostet 10$ für maximal 10 Personen. Für 10$ im Monat hosten Dir das sogar die Atlassian-Leute auf ihren Servern. 

Da Bitbucket und JIRA Atlassianprodukte sind, kann man auch stark davon ausgehen, dass das zusammen funktioniert.


----------



## Tobse (14. Mrz 2012)

Nein, todoyu ist opensource. Daher kannst du es ja runterladen und verwenden. Das du das tust, musst du denen ja nicht unbedingt sagen.


----------



## BinaryLogic (15. Mrz 2012)

Hey das mit JIRA wäre eine gute Idee. Frag mich bloß, ob ich diesen Funktionsumfang überhaupt brauche. Wie gesagt es werden nicht mehr als zwei-drei Leute daran arbeiten.

@Tobse: Das mit todoyu habe ich schon gesehen und oben auch so geschrieben. Werde es gleich mal austesten.

Grüße
BL


----------

